# Albany region, Open Edition D&D



## MJS (Jun 10, 2013)

Helloooooooo Geeks 

    I'd be looking to start a game at Zombie Planet, or the Studio of Bridge and Games.

  I'm an old GM / writer looking to play fast and loose, with mostly no grid. I can make any edition PC work, but PF can be the common reference, being the current standard and freely available. Dragonborn, kender, gnomish paladin, bring it on. It's all D&D to me. 

Also willing to do RIFTS, or a mashup of D&D/Palladium Mystic China for an Eastern game.

Anybody out there? Or is everyone stuck in little squares these days?


----------



## SKKJDEM (Sep 24, 2013)

I am hoping this post is still open, though I have see people respond to 3 year old threads and still get responses back. My girlfriend and I are willing to play in a pathfinder campaign. I could also drive up. I live about an hour away but distance is not an issue. However, I would like to know what day and time it would happen.


----------



## MJS (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello
I am a poor choice for a PF DM, as I find the system way too crunchy, there are however PF Society events every month in Schenectady (and probably nearer to you), as well as an awesome convention coming up. http://www.swa-gaming.org/


----------

